# Rock ideas



## butterflypretty (Oct 9, 2012)

So my friends and I are being rock paper scissors for halloween, we have the majority of the costume logistics figured out however we cannot quite figure out how to do the rock costume.

Now we are all younger females so we all wanna look good, so does anyone have any ideas as to how we could pull off a rock costume. 
Ie. Make say a dress look like rock or rocky...


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm gonna say get a cute black or grey dress and then Lady Gaga it up. 

Make some paper mache boulders;

http://www.ehow.com/how_7311736_make-paper-boulder.html

Paint them how it instructs you to OR with stone textured paint; 

http://cache.vendaria.com/integrati...6316&cf=3000&purl=sys_homedepot_uid_202056316

Cut two holes, one in the top of them and in the bottom...Slip into one big "mache rock", wearing it on your hips over the dress. You could also wear one on your shoulder (wearing on each shoulder could borderline on prom dress)

Or if you wanted to go funny...(not sure of the age appropriateness here) but you could make a "boulder bra"?


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Does it have to be a boulder type rock? Could it be a play on words like maybe a rock star?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Elise said:


> Does it have to be a boulder type rock? Could it be a play on words like maybe a rock star?


this is a great idea. when you're by yourself it stands on its own as a costume, and when you're with your group, it's a great joke.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

You could paper-mache a cheap hardhat to look like a rock - that would be pretty easy.
It also would allow you to move around easily as the "costume" wouldn't be in the way.
Of course you may have to suffer the "rocks in your head" jokes!


----------

